# Do you find yourself using your smartphone more than your SLR, MILC or P&S?



## dolina (Dec 17, 2014)

Having read of declining sales of SLR, MILC or P&S makes me wonder if photo hobbyists (those who do not derive primary, majority or significant part of income from photography) are leaving their bigger & dedicated cameras at home and just going "commando" with a smartphone.

Does not matter whether it be iPhone, Android or Windows (notice I did not mention Blackberry).


----------



## Khufu (Dec 17, 2014)

I might do if phones hadn't taken a step backwards, in my experience, over the past 8-10 years in regards to how quickly you can access the camera and get shooting. My iPod 5 is pretty handy though... and I'll only use these devices' cameras in a journaling kinda' way, to document a happening or a... thing, you know, like sticking your dinner on Facebook? Yeah, that.

I've downsized to the EOS M and SL1 for APS-C quality and find myself considering anything bigger with such a sensor to be a bit daft... But I think most people here are aware of the benefits of sensor size when choosing to lug around a dSLR 

...oh, and I'm totally getting me a Sony a7 series body in good time so I can leave the 5D3 at home.

wait, what was your question? Nevermind - I'm sure I must have answered somebody's question, at least!


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 17, 2014)

I went for "No", but I admit I carry the smartphone with me all the time (posting from it right now, in a forum some are familiar with : ).
I just don't shoot with it, think I've taken 3 shots with it in total, and they were all mistakes while I fiddled around in settings and apps. At a stretch I could use it to snap a quick image of what the screen looks like on my 7D and upload that while still out in the bush.


----------



## J.R. (Dec 17, 2014)

A mix of all the options. I always carry my iPhone and at the same time I _almost _ALWAYS carry a camera with me. Smartphone is used for photos only if the photos needs to be shared with someone immediately or there are restrictions on carrying a camera in select few places.


----------



## dolina (Dec 17, 2014)

Guys, again, the poll is for photo hobbyists. ;D


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 17, 2014)

I use my slr's the most but the iPhone is handy and gets lots of use. For serious photography it's always the slr.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 17, 2014)

1. The only time I use my cell phone camera is when I don't have a pen
2. I would jump over FF mirrorless world when my kids no longer doing activities or I no longer own BIG WHITES

Don't really care what others shoot with. My needs and their needs are not same. I just can't stand the smart IQ.


----------



## Helios68 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi,

I use my DSLR most of time. My smartphone is in case of emergency to save an article in a magazine or even document my work at my job.
This means when I do 10.000 pictures with my DLSR, I maybe take 50 with my smartphone...

Not responsible for DSLR's sales drop 

Regards.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> 1. The only time I use my cell phone camera is when I don't have a pen
> 2. I would jump over FF mirrorless world when my kids no longer doing activities or I no longer own BIG WHITES
> 
> Don't really care what others shoot with. My needs and their needs are not same. I just can't stand the smart IQ.



I agree. You get used to a dslr and quality glass and it's hard to use the smart phone and like the results compared to the dslr


----------



## Eldar (Dec 17, 2014)

On average I would estimate about 1 smartphone image pr. 5.000-10.000 DSLR images. I only use it to photograph whiteboards at work and that does not happen very often.


----------



## Reiep (Dec 17, 2014)

I use my smartphone for pictures that I want to share immediately and that don't have a real artistically interest, or when I can't use my DSLR. My 6D is almost always with me, so it does all the rest.


----------



## infared (Dec 17, 2014)

I know that I am the odd man out...but I refuse to own a smart phone. ??? 8) 
I like to be in the moment wherever I am.
So...I split my images between my FF Canon Kit and my MFT Olympus Kit.
Life is good!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi dolina. 
I have several DSLR to choose from, I have a 20D 17-85mm Nissin flash combo that is almost always with me, it gets bounced around in my van and car and used to document work. The other day I had a days impromptu photo walkabout. I took my van in for new tyres at 10:30 and the electric supply got cut with my van raised on the lift, what you going to do? I grabbed the camera and went on a walk along the disused railway line, up to the river, out for lunch, finally got my van back at 17:30! 
Got some niceish pics that I wouldn't have got with a phone. Got to PP them then post a couple to the site. 
I do not like using a phone, don't seem to get on with holding at arms length, and you don't half feel silly when you put it up to your eye! : :-[

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Dec 17, 2014)

There's something wrong with my S100 so I mostly use the iPhone nowadays, I have a couple of other P&S cameras, but they don't get much use. When I have a purpose I of course always bring the 5D with proper lens(es).


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 17, 2014)

I voted "No, the smartphones aren't good enough..." because...

- smartphone IQ has improved but only in good light it is hard to differ
- AF is not good enough
- I don't like shooting looking at a screen esp. in bright light

Of course, if I'd forget to bring my dslr or P&S (my old P&S is definetly worse than todays smartphones) with me I'd use my phone camera (best cam is the one in your hand, I know well).


----------



## LDS (Dec 17, 2014)

I usually don't spent large amount of money in smartphones (although I'm using them since 2002...) because they are just a commodity - as long as they work as a PDA and phone it's enough to me, I'm really not interested in playing games or other activities on them, have better devices for that. Also I like small, unobtrusive ones. Of course, this kind of models usually have the lower end camera features.
Also, I really hate smartphones UI to take photos.


----------



## Maui5150 (Dec 17, 2014)

I think the two are mutually exclusive.

1) I think camera phones are popular, a lot of people will choose a phone with a better camera and indeed, a lot of people probably take a lot more pictures because of ease over anything. The Selfie existed long before Kim Kardashian, though the cameraphone can be credited with this annoyance.

2) Many people will use camera phones in lieu of other cameras because of convenience and sometimes performance, especially when it comes to concerts etc., though the lighter was by far cooler and more intimate than a bunch of display screens.

3) The majority of the people who use camera phones may have been a large segment of the compact camera market, but I don't see these as the people who would have invested in a DSLR. 

I might use my smartphone camera a dozen to two dozen times a year, and as example, the two most recent cases were photographing license plates of cars insurance cards and vehicle damage after an accident and then using it to take a picture of a vitamin supplement bottle to enlarge the dose/direction.


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Dec 18, 2014)

I rarely touch my DSLRs these days. My Smartphone is convenient and always there, so I use it. I wish I had a better choice in a point and shoot camera, but the good ones are few and far between.


----------



## Tsuru (Dec 18, 2014)

The only time I find myself using my smartphone for pictures is when an SLR or point-and-shoot will not physically fit. The number of times my smartphone has saved my back because I need to find out something about a data/voice jack that is hidden behind a desk or cabinet is becoming considerable. Other than that, if I want/need to take a picture I'm grabbing an SLR.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Tsuru. 
Does using your phone as a mirror with info lock or a magnifying glass really count as taking a picture? Surely a picture is something you agonise over composition, exposure etc then save to your PC maybe even print, not look at once, exclaim ahh it's an RJ 11 not RJ 45 or ahh it says have you read the small print and delete?
To me images used like that are a tool not a picture, and I would not count that as using a phone instead of a DSLR.
Just a thought or two. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Tsuru said:


> The only time I find myself using my smartphone for pictures is when an SLR or point-and-shoot will not physically fit. The number of times my smartphone has saved my back because I need to find out something about a data/voice jack that is hidden behind a desk or cabinet is becoming considerable. Other than that, if I want/need to take a picture I'm grabbing an SLR.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 19, 2014)

I use my smart phone for quick "snap shots", but not for images I plan to do something with down the road. DSLR is for deliberate and thought out use, smartphone is merely for convenience. YMMV


----------



## rpt (Dec 19, 2014)

Reiep said:


> I use my smartphone for pictures that I want to share immediately and that don't have a real artistically interest, or when I can't use my DSLR. My 6D is almost always with me, so it does all the rest.


+1
So if I want to share something via Whatsapp, it is the phone camera. Any serious stuff I go to my 5D3 or the 7D2.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 19, 2014)

I just use my phone as a emergency option when I don't have anything better available. Its handy at times since its always with me but I'm always disapointed with the IQ.


----------



## martti (Dec 19, 2014)

Either it is my Sony Android phone or the 5DIII. I got the Sony RX100 II and went really into its manuals and spent a lot of time getting used to it but finally I gave it to my son. The shot I was after alaways evaded me while using this camera. Agreed, the technical quality of the output is remarkable. Sony is doing miracles in putting high end technology in small package. 
Maybe there is a P/S somewhere that has the reactivity of the DSLR?
People seem to be going wild over the pretty Fuji X100T but at the same time there seems to be a lot of the x100Ss for sale...as if people bought it because it is pretty and sold it after having used it for a while...

The decline of the P/S cameras was totally foreseeable 3 years ago already when photo contests were won with an iPhone. Or google up the Bentley commercial that was filmed with iPhones! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyYhM0XIIwU&feature=youtu.be

.


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 19, 2014)

I take my DSLR on trips and for work, assignments etc. But when I nip to the shops or walk to the local market to buy food or just look around, I won't take it along. It is at those times when, if I see something I want to shoot, I have no choice but to use the only camera on me which is my phone.

There have been times though that I wanted the shot so much, that I snapped it with my phone, walked home and grabbed my 1D X and walked back hoping what I wanted to shoot was still there!

Perhaps the Sony RX100 Mark IV will include phone features, or perhaps Canon could produce a 1D X micro that fits in my pocket and ...... :


----------



## dcm (Dec 19, 2014)

My smartphone has only replaced my P&S (S110) for some uses so far. It get's more use as a flashlight than a camera.

Gave it to my wife to upgrade her P&S since she doesn't shoot with my other cameras. She goes to it when here phone won't cut it, like a photo of a hawk in the tree out back or flower closeups at the botanic gardens. She is an artist and does botanic illustrations - she'd rather draw the flowers than shoot them. She'd also just as soon use watercolors to paint a scene as take a photograph.

For me the order this year is M, 6D, iPhone or MILC, SLR, smartphone. No P&S anymore. I've been using the M more than I expected, it's also help replace my P&S. The M is pretty easy to carry around on the off chance that I might want to take a photo, even with an extra lens. The 6D is close behind in usage and still what I use when I go out to shoot. The phone lags quite a bit, really just for the unexpected opportunities when I didn't have the M around.


----------



## Tsuru (Dec 19, 2014)

I guess my comment was geared mostly towards showing the fact that smartphones have not really entered the equation as a "picture taking tool" never mind a photography tool.
That being said while my phone does have ISO, shutter speed and white balance controls, if I'm wanting to control those features I'm not going even think about using my phone.


Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tsuru.
> Does using your phone as a mirror with info lock or a magnifying glass really count as taking a picture? Surely a picture is something you agonise over composition, exposure etc then save to your PC maybe even print, not look at once, exclaim ahh it's an RJ 11 not RJ 45 or ahh it says have you read the small print and delete?
> To me images used like that are a tool not a picture, and I would not count that as using a phone instead of a DSLR.
> Just a thought or two.
> ...


----------



## Geek (Dec 19, 2014)

I only use my smart phone when my DSLR (rarely) isn't with me or I just want to quickly document something to refer back to later. Something like a shopping list, etc.

My issue was always that I wanted to post pictures to social media and would have to wait until I could transfer the pictures from my DSLR to a computer. Resolved that issue with an eye-fi card. Now I can take pictures with the DSLR and basically instantly post them to social media with my phone.

Love the dual card slots on the 7D2. I write raws to the Compact Flash and small jpegs to the eye-fi card for that immediate social gratification.


----------



## meywd (Dec 19, 2014)

Maybe because my iPhone 4 camera is worthless now that the back is scratched so much it feels like heavy fog


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't have a smart phone... but my old mobile phone takes pictures too. The last one I took must have been in 2012, if I remember correctly. But during my last holiday I brought my DSLR and a P&S with me. I took more than 3500 shots with the DSLR but not even a single frame with the P&S....


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 19, 2014)

I was at Disney yesterday and always notice the cameras being used. I was staggered at the number of people with big iPhone 6's and Samsung Galaxy's, and the images, and video, they were getting were great, in my party one person had an iPhone 6Plus.

I saw more Canon DSLR's than Nikon, though Disney use Nikon, and I saw a lot of interchangable lens mirrorless, but the phones vastly outnumbered all other cameras put together, and don't forget, for many people that was a once on a lifetime trip and they were very happy with their phones.


----------



## martti (Dec 22, 2014)

Actually, you do not even need the iPhone. You can just strecth your arms in front of you and go 'click' without any gadget at all. Or with a cigarette box. Nobody (apart from yourself) is interested in the pictures you are taking.
People may look at them just to make you look at theirs, equally boring.
CLICK!


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 26, 2014)

Smartphones fall so far short that they barely even register as cameras in my book. Yes, they're better than they were, in much the same way that a 1980 Ford Pinto is better than a 1977 Ford Pinto, but....

Why are they not good enough? In no particular order:


Zoom. Yes, I shoot a decent number of shots in the 24–35mm range, so a 30mm prime isn't useless. I also shoot a lot of shots near the other end of my 24–105, and a lot of shots with a 70–300 L at the long end, often with teleconverters. So, no, I can't get by with a camera that offers only a 30mm prime.
Dynamic range. Let's face it, images sometimes need correction. The JPEG imaging afforded by cell phone cameras offers little flexibility in this regard.
Low light handling. Probably at least half the photos I take are in situations where a cell phone would be incapable of getting shots without severe motion blur. There's only so much you can do when your sensor is that small, and it is amazing how much better they've gotten, but they're still nowhere near close to being good enough.
Resolution. A cell phone barely exceeds my retina MacBook Pro's screen resolution. If the photo requires much cropping at all, you'll get quality loss.

So my cell phone is what I use when I don't have my camera. It is usable in a pinch, but if I know I'm going to take pictures, I carry a real camera. I can't imagine that changing any time in the near future.


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 26, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I was at Disney yesterday and always notice the cameras being used. I was staggered at the number of people with big iPhone 6's and Samsung Galaxy's, and the images, and video, they were getting were great, in my party one person had an iPhone 6Plus.
> 
> I saw more Canon DSLR's than Nikon, though Disney use Nikon, and I saw a lot of interchangable lens mirrorless, but the phones vastly outnumbered all other cameras put together, and don't forget, for many people that was a once on a lifetime trip and they were very happy with their phones.




Spent xmas day walking around NY city and observed the same thing. Canon dslrs outnumbered nikon maybe 3 to 1 but phones outnumbered p&s 20 to 1. A lot of groups also have selfie sticks and they certainly have a lot of fun shooting and one can be sure that photo was going straight to fb as soon as it was snapped.


----------



## Lee Jay (Dec 27, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Smartphones fall so far short that they barely even register as cameras in my book.



Same here.

When I got a then state-of-the-art smartphone, I tested it against my little Canon Elph 500 HS pocket compact. The compact is so vastly superior and also small enough to fit in the same pocket with the phone that I essentially never use the phone as a camera.

Test: http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/50555895

I use my little Elph a ton because it's just so handy. At one point I figured I must be using it much more than my SLRs, so I used Lightroom to work the numbers:

2012: Elph: 2,476, SLR: 10,149 
2013: Elph: 3,068, SLR: 21,313 (this was an unusually big year, the others are more average)
2014: Elph: 3,012, SLR: 10,325

Just for comparison, 2012-2014 smartphone: 73 total, and a third were for that test I posted above and another third were for other tests! Most of the rest were documentation and the total number of "keepers" was exactly one for all three years together.


----------



## Zv (Dec 27, 2014)

For quick snaps you can't beat a smartphone. It's always there in my pocket and anytime I see something interesting or funny I can quickly snap it. Better to have an iPhone shot than nothing at all. I use it mainly as a way to document things not for any artistic quality. 

For dedicated shoots I use a DSLR or my EOS M depending on the situation. I probably take more pictures with these as I take hundreds at a time but it feels like I use the smartphone more often.


----------



## GaryJ (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a less than $100 [AUS] phone with a 2.5 in screen and a 6D and 7D,you guess which is used for photography and which for talking on,also I print my work[large],as you can see I am not from the Right Now generation.


----------



## mkabi (Dec 27, 2014)

Reiep said:


> I use my smartphone for pictures that don't have a real artistic interest





Arctic Photo said:


> When I have a purpose I of course...



Those are my own reasons too.
Most of the time, for convenience I use my iphone 4.
But if there is a purpose behind it (for example, my friend wants me to be his second for a wedding gig, obviously paid gig), even if there is an artistic reason (most of my video concepts)... I pull out all the stops.
Lights, light stands... props... etc.
That and when I'm vacationing abroad... I figure what the hell, I paid for the plane ticket, might as well borrow my cousins rebel and shoot whatever with it.

There is no inbetween for me... I can't take just normal pictures with a DSLR, no way in hell am I going to pull out a DSLR to take pictures of a cat or a bookshelf inside the house. May be something outside... if I had a cat and I loved it so much that I want to take a day to make a big production out of it... may be... 
For all the meh moments... iphone all the way...


----------



## Aglet (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't/won't use a smartphone so it's not an option. Social-media doesn't figure in my life.

The lowest end camera I'll carry is my old G11; it lives in a corner of my daily backpack.
If I want something a little more capable it's either my Oly EM10 or one of my Fuji X bodies, all capable of serious work if needed, under most kinds of light conditions.
I only take out the DSLRs now when I'm after some product shots and want a FF raw file to work with, even tho the crop sensor Fuji's/DSLRs and even the MFT is often good enough for large print work too.


----------



## e17paul (Dec 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I was at Disney yesterday and always notice the cameras being used. I was staggered at the number of people with big iPhone 6's and Samsung Galaxy's, and the images, and video, they were getting were great, in my party one person had an iPhone 6Plus.
> 
> I saw more Canon DSLR's than Nikon, though Disney use Nikon, and I saw a lot of interchangable lens mirrorless, but the phones vastly outnumbered all other cameras put together, and don't forget, for many people that was a once on a lifetime trip and they were very happy with their phones.



In 2011 old iPhone 4S effectively replaced my 2004 digital compact when I realised the phone was as good under most curcumstances. The only things it lacked were optical zoom and optical viewfinder. I felt the need for something better and more flexible, so bought a 6D and lenses for weekend shooting, and days when I plan to take photos. For event photos at a monthly meet I am involved in, nothing but the 6D and fast primes will do. The 6D supplements the OM-10 I bought second hand in 1988. 

In 2014 I bought an iPhone 6, not for its camera, but it takes excellent photos if light is reasonable and zoom is not required. It is excellent within its limitations. I attach a test shot taken the day after purchase, especially taken with challenging contrast.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 27, 2014)

In fact, I have not used the camera on my phone. : It may be useful to register a car accident, or other unexpected events.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 27, 2014)

If I'm going somewhere noteworthy, I'll take my DSLR. Otherwise I use my note 3 for all my other photos but I'm considering an rx100 v.3 because of the control.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 27, 2014)

iPhone 4S is always with me, but use it very rarely to take photos ... basically occasional snapshots or as a "sketchbook" ... when I see places/things I want to capture as "real pictures" using a "real camera". 

Smartphones/tablet cams will never deliver "good enough" in 4 aspects that are important to me: 
1.) optical zoom/tele capability. Don't care for "everything in wide-angle only". 
2.) viewfinder - prefer to take images with camera on my eye, rather than in stretched ourt hands
3.) image quality - especially when lighting is "less than ideal" 
4.) good chance to get well-focused images of moving subjects, even in challenging capture situations 

I sold my 7D and do not want to buy another DSLR. Currently I only use my EOS M set - which is ok, but also does not deliver on items #2 and #4 above. But it will tide me over until the smoke in the mirrorless area clears. It's going to be either Canon APS-C EOS M3 "Pro" or Canon FF mirrorless or Sony (A9). We'll see.


----------



## Focuzed (Dec 27, 2014)

I voted somewhat but that will change soon. I usually have my camera on me and I always have my phone with me. I am trying to make an effort to always carry my camera with me but at times its inconvenient. At times I take pictures with my iPhone but its for immediately sharing with family and friends and not something necessarily that I would put in my photo library. My wife takes a lot of pictures with her phone but she recently received the EOS M and I believe she will use that more often than not. When she's not using it, I will.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 27, 2014)

Smartphone cameras just suck. What else can I say. They are fine for taking shots of your baby doing something silly but I've found if the conditions are even somewhat challenging, forget it. I've never liked touch screen cameras much either. The Eos-m is the only touch screen camera I use frequently. However I despise the touch screen interface. Takes way too long to make exposure adjustments...and with a phone, there are no adjustments that are of any real value.

Smartphone cameras may be only good for capturing the vehicle of the guy that just stole your DSLR...then again the quality is so bad it probobly wouldn't be of any use to anyone.


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a smartphone, but NEVER use it to take pictures. (At least, not intentionally! :-[ )
More than anything, it's because the quality could never come close to my DSLRs, as well as the fact that I can't set it. (I have a strong belief that input can improve results.)
Having been so used manually-adjusted cameras, I never liked the workings of point-and-shoot, with their reliance upon menus and their lack of good viewfinders, either.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 27, 2014)

I do use the phone camera more often, and that's what the basic question is. I can't email or text a picture from the DSLR directly.

That said, the phone camera is no match for a real camera. Problem is, the real camera + lens(es) is quite a bit larger and more expensive than the phone cam, plus being an additional item to bring about.

Sometimes, I have wished to have had the "real camera" along.


----------



## zim (Dec 27, 2014)

Its a no from me. BUT What happens to me a lot is being asked to take the same picture with someone else's phone whilst I'm using my camera, the results (from the phone) are usually but not always pretty rubbish. For example Xmas day, photo of wife and daughter at tree external window in background - DSLR... Quickly set exposure for external light and balance with manual flash for subjects, same photo with phone.... Oohh errrr!!

The other most common situation, any kind of movement/action.... Camera phone 'shutter' lag = fail
Having said that I've oftain thought that when they get that lag sorted out (and they will) I would probably start to use them more often.


----------



## dpc (Dec 28, 2014)

1. The answer is no since I don't own a cell 'phone. My wife does and makes me take it when I'm out in the country taking pictures in case I run into trouble. Very, very occasionally I'll borrow it to take a snap. I mean, 'very occasionally'. Almost to the point of never.
2. No interest in owning a cell 'phone, so the answer will always be no. No interest in posting shots on Facebook or any other social media with the exception of CR, of course.
3. I don't mind lugging my DSLRs around. In fact, I find it comforting having the bricks at my side. 
4. I recognize that I'm out of step with most people who take pictures, but I don't care a whit.
5. The 'immediacy' of shooting and sending has no interest for me whatsoever. Zero. I'd never use wi-fi in a camera if I had it.


----------



## shining example (Dec 28, 2014)

I've tried, I really have. I've seen people do great stuff with camera phones - admittedly mostly street photograpy, which isn't my thing anyway -, and I did sort of like the idea, so I got myself a photography app for my smartphone, but I hardly ever use it and get no joy from it. I don't even enjoy using my P&S much anymore, and ended up getting myself an EOS M for those occasions when it's not worth taking the whole 7D-plus-lenses shebang. I guess there's just something about a proper piece of gear, for me.

The phone camera does come in handy for snapping things like timetables or stuff I'll want to look up when I get home, but for photography proper it just ain't for me.


----------



## martti (Dec 28, 2014)

People take absolutely horrible pictures with their cell phones. They also look ridiculous while taking them. On my Sony Android the photo app has lots of functions. I can make a selfie of myself surrounded by elves or dinosaurs. On the other hand, taking a decent photo in contrasty lighting is not possible. The flare kills the shots.

I have tried several P/S cameras. The best was an Ixus some seven years ago. It died. The IS280 died also. The Sony RX100II is too complicated with too many switches that are too small for my fingers. I liked the LX3. 
I would have got the LX100 but there are some alarming notes about it dying right out of the box.
Then? The Fuji X100T is bulky and is very sensitive to backlight flare. Ricoh users love their GRs.

I don't know. Elves and dinosaurs....


----------



## weixing (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi,
The smartphone camera is very useful and I use it to take a lot of photo for work... you know those photo showing the model and series number of PCs, laptops and equipment that are difficult or too small to see under dim lighting...  I also ask my client to use their phone to take photo of the computer screen if any error or issue appear on their computer as many of them do not know how to take a screenshot... smartphone camera is very useful for this purpose... Other than that, I use my DSLR.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Zv (Dec 28, 2014)

I took this pano with my iPhone 6 today while snowboarding. Worked out pretty well. A DSLR is a bit cumbersome up a ski slope and sometimes you have to use what you can. Amazing how good technology is these days. A few years ago this would have taken me ages stitching it together in Photoshop!


----------



## TAF (Dec 28, 2014)

I voted "Yes"; however, there is a caveat.

It is not that I find myself using my 5D3 less, it is that I find myself taking more photos because I have the iPhone 5s with me at all times, most significantly times when I would never have had my camera with me in any event (business trips, simply out shopping, etc.)

The person who's signature says the best camera is the one you have with you is quite correct. The iPhone may suck as a camera, but it beats having no camera at all... (it does, however, make a superb copy machine for things like business cards, prescription bottle labels, and directory listings, none of which the 5D3 would be very useful for, since you'd never had the camera when you need to look up the info in the image)


----------



## Lee Jay (Dec 28, 2014)

TAF said:


> The person who's signature says the best camera is the one you have with you is quite correct.



I just hate that expression. It's just wrong.

The best camera is the one best suited to the job.

The one you have with you might well be the worst camera for the job, just the only camera available.

This expression is like saying the best tool is my pocket knife. Well, if the job is to drill a hole in a slab of concrete, you can't tell me that my knife is the best tool because it's the one I have with me. The best approach is to go and get the best tool, a hammer drill.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Dec 28, 2014)

More than a few PJs use their phones for news. Check-this-out! A story from Ireland's RTE tv news, filmed entirely on an iPhone 6 Plus. http://vimeo.com/114265059

I'm planning to shoot some tests to see if I can use an iPhone for paid advertising work. For video, meant for the web, iPhone/iPod video is more than good enough. Ads are submitted to a magazine as 300 DPI PDF files, I'll test to see if iPhone quality is good enough for 1/2 page or even 1 page ads.

BTW sometimes I use my Canon EOS Elan 7n film camera, but most of my fun shooting is done with an iDevice. The DSLRs only come out for paid work.


----------

